# Studies



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

I got this in an e-mail.

What is everyone's thoughts?




> New findings on how offenders train with, carry and
> deploy the weapons they use to attack police officers
> have emerged in a just-published, 5-year study by the
> FBI.
> ...


----------



## exile (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't want to attribute views to him that he might not agree with, but I think Drac has been telling us things, based on his own `insider' observations as a working LEO, that are completely consistent with these findings. 

The solution is obvious&#8212;more training and practice for LEOs, better simulations and so on&#8212;but as Drac has pointed out in several threads, that's the part of the budget that gets the ax first. Maybe this kind of hard-result study will change some attitudes where they most need changing at the top of the law enforcement bureaucracy... maybe.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2007)

I would imagine that the Law Enforcement community suffers from the same disease that the Military at large does...bullets cost money.  The resources required to provide adequate training and skill currency to (both) the soldiers (and Law Enforcement officials, I'd assume) are often limited.

Any LEO is invited to correct me if I am misrepresenting them.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2007)

exile said:


> I don't want to attribute views to him that he might not agree with, but I think Drac has been telling us things, based on his own `insider' observations as a working LEO, that are completely consistent with these findings.
> 
> The solution is obviousmore training and practice for LEOs, better simulations and so onbut as Drac has pointed out in several threads, that's the part of the budget that gets the ax first. Maybe this kind of hard-result study will change some attitudes where they most need changing at the top of the law enforcement bureaucracy... maybe.


 

I agree


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2007)

exile said:


> I don't want to attribute views to him that he might not agree with, but I think Drac has been telling us things, based on his own `insider' observations as a working LEO, that are completely consistent with these findings.
> 
> The solution is obviousmore training and practice for LEOs, better simulations and so onbut as Drac has pointed out in several threads, that's the part of the budget that gets the ax first. Maybe this kind of hard-result study will change some attitudes where they most need changing at the top of the law enforcement bureaucracy... maybe.


 
You are correct my friend..Training is always the* FIRST* budget to get cut..As far as officers seeking additional training on their own, don't hold your breath..As one told me it would interfear with his bowling night..I'm going to send this page to a few of the higher ups in hopes they will read it, right after they return from their lastest class on *"How To Be a More Effective Supervisor"*....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> You are correct my friend..Training is always the* FIRST* budget to get cut..As far as officers seeking additional training on their own, don't hold your breath..As one told me it would interfear with his bowling night..I'm going to send this page to a few of the higher ups in hopes they will read it, right after they return from their lastest class on *"How To Be a More Effective Supervisor"*....



I could recommend some managers to be "runners" on the range for your target shooting.  It would be nice if training was taken more seriously in all jobs/career positions.


----------

